# Cats and seizures.



## TheresaW (1 January 2017)

November 2015, we were preparing to move house.  One Sunday night, I had gone to bed, was woken by the OH calling me.  Rosie, our then nearly 14yo cat had been asleep in the kitchen.  OH had gone to make himself a cuppa, and all of a sudden she'd fallen onto the floor having some kind of seizure. Rolling around, legs paddling, no loss of bladder or bowel control. I called the emergency vet, and whilst I was on the phone, she was pretty much back to herself, sitting on the sofa grooming.  We still took her to the vet, and then to our own vet the following day.  Bloods etc were run, and she has kidney disease, and is on appropriate diet (when she will eat it).  They said epilepsy is highly unlikely in a cat of her age, and the next tests would be brain scans etc.  We decided to wait and see, as at her age, we probably wouldn't put her through surgery, and if she was happy in herself, we were happy.  Vet agreed, and said it may never happen again, but then again, it might.  A few days later, I got up for work as usual, and as I came down the stairs, I could smell poo, and hear this awful noise.  Looking amongst the boxes, I found ginger, who was 14/15ish, laying on his side, panting for breath and he'd messed everywhere.  Took emergency days holiday, and took him to vet when they'd opened.  He had full bloods run, nothing conclusive in his bloods, and we moved a week later.  (He also had another similar seizure that night, so went to vets again).  Vets told us it was unusual for 2 cats to be suffering seizures, could possibly be stress related due to move, but unlikely.  Ginge needed some dental work, so we registered at new vets, and he was booked in.  Whilst he was under, he had a scan, nothing was spotted.  Fast forward to November this year.  Ginger came in one night and collapsed on the floor struggling for breath.  We took him straight to the vets, and after lengthy discussions and tests, we had him PTS.  He was around 15/16, a rescue so can't be definite, had had a good life with us for the last 14 years, and we didn't want him to suffer.  Neither cat has had a seizure since Nov 2015. 

Rosie sleeps on my pillow.  Thursday night I was woken by her kicking me in the head.  I woke right up, and she was mid seizure.  She was safe from hurting herself (on our bed) so I sat with her, and as she came round, talked to her so she knew where she was.  Within 2/3 mins, she was purring and washing herself, went off for some biscuits.  We've taken her to the vet, again and her checked out, but they are now saying about doing brain scans etc.  She is almost 15, a cat that was a litter of one but tiny, even now looks like a kitten.  Vets always told us she would be lucky to meet old age, should we put her through it? Obviously if the seizures became more regular we would look at all options, 

Sorry it's a long one.


----------

